# The Gamma Prime Campaign



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, I've recently had several super narrative games that have been immense fun. So I thought it would be cool if I created some fluff and strung them together into a capaign narrative in the style of the imperial armour books.

So I have started work on the Gamma Prime Capaign. In a nutshell, Gamma Prime is an imperial work that in 252.M41, was infected by a nurgle plague wihch turned the poulace into zombies. This is an ongoing this that will be honed, refined and is totally open to ideas and thoughts. At the end of this I'd like to turn it into a playable campaign with special missions and such (but thats way down the line lol)

This first post is just a brief intro to the planet itself and the start of the tale of how the plague first came to Gamma Prime:



*
Gamma Prime*

Gamma Prime is a y-class Cilvilised world located in the Segmentum Obscurus. The planet has two moons. Gamma Secundus, a habitable world which serves as an agri world for Gamma Prime and Gamma Tertius, a once lush jungle world that was reduced to a barren wasteland during the Horus Heresy. 










*The Plague Arrives*

In 800.M41 a survey station at the edge of the system picked up a frigate entering the Gamma Prime system. Attempts at communicating with the frigate failed and a ship was sent to investigate. From afar the frigate seemed totally deserted and looked as though it had been part of a fierce battle. A scout party was sent aboard to investigate. 

The report from the party claims that although the outside of the ship seemed heavily damaged, internally it seemed fine. Logs from the bridge indicated that all systems were functioning normally and the ship had simply been abandoned, despite the damage to the hull being only superficial. The party accessed the Captain’s log and looked through the final week of entries. The frigate had taken on a small ship of refugees, seven people in total, who claimed to be fleeing from pirates. The refugees were taken in and stayed in the lower portside of the crew quarters. 

Three days after arriving, one of the refugees developed intense stomach pains and was taken to the medical bay. The ship’s medic found no visible problems with the man, but took blood samples to test. Later that day the man died and was taken to the morgue. When the medic arrived an hour later to perform the autopsy the body was gone. The morgue staff said they had not moved the body, but it had disappeared. The medic alerted the captain of the disappearance but thought no more of it; he had the living to tend to after all. That night, one of the workers in the port engine room came across a man wandering around. The man appeared to be injured by the way he walked, but he did not respond to the worker’s calls. When the worker approached the strange man, he attacked. He threw himself upon the worker and bit him on the shoulder. The worker pushed the man away and struck him over the head with a piece of piping, killing him. The worker was taken to the medical bay, patched up and quickly sent on his way.

The following day the worker did not report for his shift, and he was not in his room. A small group was sent around the ship to look for him, but found no sign. A few hours later the worker appeared in the canteen. He, like the strange man in the engine room, appeared to be ill. When a crewman approached him, he attacked. In the following brawl, six men were bitten before they could restrain him. The crazed worker was taken to a cell to be held while the medic performed tests. 

The medical report states that the man ‘for all intents appeared dead. He showed no pulse, brain activity or response to speech.’ Later the report went on to say ‘the subject seems to only wish to feed. When the orderly and I entered the room, the subject was up, jaws snapping, dripping with saliva. He was well bound though, we were in no danger.’
The men that had been bitten were all treated and sent to their rooms to rest. Alas, the medic did not make the connection between the earlier incident and this. If he had, then a terrible disaster may have been avoided . . . 

The following logs become an unorganized mess. It appears the ship was quickly engulfed in anarchy, with crowds of crazed crew roaming the ship, attacking and biting others. Some even went as far as to eat their fellow crewmen, Emperor protect their souls!

Two days later the logs ceased. All ship systems became idle and the ship simply drifted through space. The party initially assumed the ship had been abandoned but automated logs show only a handful of escape craft leaving the ship, nowhere near enough to accommodate an entire frigate crew.

The scout party was ordered to investigate the rest of the ship, particularly the medical bay, canteen and engine areas to search for any surviving crew members.

--------------------------------------------------

So there you have the first installment. I hope you enjoyed and are looking forward to the next one. What will become of the scout party? What terrors will they discover on their investigation of the ship? only time wil tell 

Cheers for reading and please feel free to comment and give your thoughs and such.

Thanks

Reaper


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Deserves some rep. Though I think itd be cool to see what happened to the ships captain. Perhaps his final containment was not breached but maybe he swore an oath Nurgle to spear his life and make him a Daemon Prince in exchange for the sacrifice of his surviving crew and more lives. I think that the campaign needs someone bigger than just plain zombies to make the grand scheme controlled by a greater power.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> Deserves some rep. Though I think itd be cool to see what happened to the ships captain. Perhaps his final containment was not breached but maybe he swore an oath Nurgle to spear his life and make him a Daemon Prince in exchange for the sacrifice of his surviving crew and more lives. I think that the campaign needs someone bigger than just plain zombies to make the grand scheme controlled by a greater power.


Hmmm, i like the idea of some form of higher being for the captain. And don't worry, there will be much grander things than simple zombies once the campaign gets going full force


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Awesome idea, can't wait to read the rest.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

How about having the Ordo Sepulturum being involved? They are an very small Ordo but if a outbreak happens anywhere in the galaxy they will be definitely be investigating.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Here is the next installment folks:


The scout party found the ship to be eerily empty across all decks. There were clear signs of battle, las burns, bullet casings and blood stains a plenty. But for all the signs of a conflict, there was not a single body. Slowly the party made their way to canteen, hoping to find survivors, what they found instead was a vision of hell. 

The canteen was dark and stank of rotting flesh. When they entered, they were met with a long, slow breathing sound. The scout sergeant called out into the darkness, urging any survivors to come forward. The reply that met them was a deep, raspy laughter that hilled them to their very cores. One of the scouts lit a flare and threw it forward to reveal the source of the laughter. 

Their eyes fell upon a massive, bloated monstrosity with a great, glowing red eye and a mouth filled with crooked yellow teeth. This creature had once been the ship’s captain, but was now something else entirely. The creature spoke of how a plague had swept over his ship and when all hope seemed lost he was approached by a fatherly figure who claimed he could save the captain and the crew if they pledged themselves to him. Nurgle had come to this ship, and taken its crew.

Upon mention of the dread father, the scout sergeant opened fire with his lasgun but the shots bounced harmlessly from the former captain’s bloated form. Laughing the deep boom again the captain called for his crew. A host of shambling, rotten men stumbled from the darkness, their movement slow but purposeful. 

The scouts opened fire upon the undead creatures marching ever forward towards them. Some fell, but many more pressed on. The sergeant ordered a retreat and the scouts fled. 

Their journey back to their boarding craft was rife with hardship. Of the ten men who had entered the ship, three survived to the boarding vessel. The sergeant himself had been dragged down by the zombie creatures as he attempted to save a member of his squad. The surviving scouts fled the infested ship and ordered the investigating ship to open fire and destroy it. The infected ship was quickly destroyed and the scout party de-briefed. 

_++The following is a picture captured by one of the scout's helmet cams of one of the infected creatures++_










_++The picture shows how the creature's flesh has rotten and decomposed.++_

It was decided that the survivors should have a brief period of leave. They were sent back to Gamma Prime to rest. What their commanders did not know however, was that one of the part had been bitten by one of the infected and not mentioned it, through fear of being executed. And so the plague travelled to Gamma Prime.

-------------------------------

Well I hope you enjoyed that. In the next installment we will discover what happens to the infected man and how the plague spreads across Gamma Prime. 

Until then :victory:

Reaper


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

nice work so far, will the captain come back later to claim vengence for papa nurgle though?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*The Plague Spreads
*
The infected survivor, John Spencer, lived in Aelvale, a medium sized city of some three hundred thousand souls, located at the southern end of Gamma Prime’s largest continent. Through extensive searching of reports, news and what little word of mouth there was, it appears as though it took several weeks for Spencer to succumb to the virus. Initially it was not even know that it was indeed Spencer who had transported the virus back to Gamma Prime. It would appear as though the Nurgle plague lay dormant in him, somehow aware that he would be watched closely for the first few days of his rest. It is a worrying thought indeed to think a virus would have intelligence like this. Though we will never know the whole truth, some members of the inquisition have speculated that Spencer had become possessed by Nurgle himself in order to successfully transport the virus. 

Twenty Four days after Spencer returned home, he died. By this time, no one immediately thought his death was linked to the frigate mission. He was taken to the city morgue, where hours later, he rose and managed to infect the workers of the building. Over the next two days the city was host to countless disappearances and deaths. A message was sent to Gamma Hive, the capitol of Gamma Prime. The governor immediately thought this was an uprising. He sent a large portion of the PDF to the south to quell the rebellion. He also sent a request for aid from the Imperial Guard. The 188th Elysian drop troop regiment was the closest Imperial Guard and they immediately answered the call. Cadian forces of the 72nd regiment also answered the Governor’s plea and were en route.

By the time the Gamma Prime PDF reached Aelvale, it had been turned into a nightmare. The streets were littered with hundreds of recently deceased bodies and there were no signs of the zombies at first. Soon after arriving, the seemingly deceased bodies of Aelvale’s populace rose and attacked the PDF. Man for man; the slow, hulking zombies were no match for the armed PDF, but they had the advantage of numbers. The main body of the DPF were quickly surrounded and cut off. Though they slew many, every soldier eventually fell to the zombies. The PDF rearguard fled the city to bring the news of the slaughter to the capitol.

When the Governor heard of what had happened at Aelvale, he was furious. He refused the believe unarmed civilians could best his PDF. The Governor was well known for his hot-headed and often unnecessary actions and in a rash and ultimately foolish move; he ordered almost all of the remaining PDF troops on Gamma Prime to Aelvale. He was determined to quell what he still believed to be a rebellion quickly. He ignored the counsel of his senior staff and would not listen to the tales of the dead rising to feed on the living. He was focused on a rebellion. And so, the remainder of Gamma Prime’s PDF forces travelled for Aelvale. 

*The Aelvale Massacre*

A force of nearly one hundred thousand PDF troops arrived at the borders of Aelvale six days later. Most who had journeyed to the city thought of the mission as just another one of the Governor’s ridiculous show of force. In fact, the show of force proved to be nowhere near large enough. The PDF soon engaged a massive host of undead which outnumbered them two to one or more. Like their comrades before them, this group of PDF where quickly overwhelmed and when the sun set that day, the streets of Aelvale ran red with the blood of the fallen. Gamma Prime’s PDF had been almost entirely decimated by the ever growing zombie horde.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*The Horde Advances
*
The undead host soon ventured from Aelvale in search of fresh meat. The Nurgle zombies cut a bloody swathe across the south of the continent. Without any sizeable PDF force to defend them, the cities of Gamma Prime fell one after another to the Zombies. It was around this time that the Governor sent another call for aid. Even though the Elysian and Cadian forces were mere days away, the Governor had finally seen sense and wanted to leave nothing to chance. 

The second call for aid was answered by Lord Commissar Von Strabo of the 143rd Krieg Siege Regiment, the 23rd Cadian Shock Trooper regiment as well as the 3rd Cadian Tank Regiment. The 42nd Vostroyan Regiment also answered the call for aid. Perhaps most surprising of all, the Governors call for aid was answered by Xavyer Thaddeus, Captain of the 5th company of Imperial Fists Space Marines, who would be sending his company along with elements of the 1st and 10th companies.

When the Elysians and 72nd Cadians arrived ,their commanders, along with the Governor and his chief staff, quickly began planning their defense. The command moved from Gamma Prime to Gamma Secundus, out of the reach of the Zombie Horde. Reluctant to launch a full assault until the other elements of the relief arrived, the Imperial guard launched a series of hit and run maneuvers, designed to slow the advance of the undead horse, allowing the cites in their path to be evacuated and drawn back to Gamma Hive.

*Reinforcements arrive*

Further reinforcements arrived quickly and the forces of the newly declared Gamma Prime Campaign numbered in the millions. It was decided that Gamma Tertius would be the staging area for Imperial forces due to its large flat, empty spaces. From here troops would be supplied, reinforced and supplies stored. 

Content the combined forces of Imperial guard could handle the offensive; the Imperial Fist Captain Thaddeus decided his troops would focus on fortifying Gamma Hive. Extensive trench networks were dug. Vast minefields were set. Thousands of meters of razor were laid and the walls of the hive itself were strengthened. 

The imperial commanders began to think that they could actually stop this plague and overcome the forces of Nurgle. Great armies of Imperial guardsmen began to engage the zombie hordes, destroying thousands by the day. Morale began to strengthen once again and the people of Gamma Prime regained their hope. 


*The Arrival of Chaos*

Some two weeks after the campaign started proper, the same station that had detected the frigate detected something on its scanners. Before a message could be sent to Gamma Prime, the station was destroyed. Scanners aboard the Imperial Fist Strike Cruiser _Untouchable Faith_ detected a massive fleet approaching. Forces of the Death Guard chaos Space marines, devote followers of Nurgle, had come to Gamma Prime. They had been joined by the World Eaters of Khorne, who had come to bask in the slaughter of a planet. With them, came over dozen other war bands of chaos space marines, as well as millions of traitor guard. It seemed as though Chaos had taken a great interest in Gamma Prime. Captain Thaddeus recalled most of his marines to help engage the chaos fleet. Only a handful of tactical marines, terminators and scouts remained planetside. Thaddeus himself took overall command of the imperial fleet and ordered them to intercept the approaching chaos ships. They must not be allowed to deploy their troops onto Gamma Prime or hope would be lost.

*The Battle for Space*

The chaos fleet was significantly larger than that of the imperial forces, but they moved to engage none the less, determined to halt the chaos advance. The following battle was tremendous, with the imperial forces performing admirably in the face of such odds. Many chaos ships were destroyed with minimal losses on the side of the imperium. It looked as though the imperial forces would be victorious until an even larger fleet of chaos ships appeared from the warp behind imperial lines. Caught between the hammer and the anvil, imperial forces suffered horrendous casualties, with the majority of the fleet being destroyed. The _Untouchable Faith_ was able to break through the new line of chaos ships, but before it returned to Gamma Prime Captain Thaddeus was contacted by Chapter Master Pugh. The 5th was needed urgently elsewhere. The order took absolute presidency and Thaddeus was ordered to immediately leave Gamma Prime. The captain informed his chapter master of the situation and of the men he still had planetside, but Pugh’s order remained, immediately disengage and come to the aid of the Imperial Fists. He ordered Thaddeus to keep those marine already planetside behind to aid in the defense but to take the rest of the company and leave. Reluctantly, the captain obeyed, and the space marines left Gamma Prime.

What was left of the Imperial fleet was soon destroyed and chaos had direct access to the planet. The imperial Command ordered all the reserves, stockpiles and remaining armour still on Gamma Tertius to be transported immediately to the primary planet before chaos could establish a blockade. The Gamma Prime Campaign was about to become a lot more fierce.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

more i must have more now !!! i need more fluffyness (btw is the pictures in you're dkok project log to do with this by any chance (i mean the action shots) good man keep it)

more i say tell me of the chaos hehehe


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I like what I reading, especially with the add of Cadians!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Cheers for the enthusiasm dandan

There will be more soon, I'm still adjusting to living back home for the summer lol. And yeah, the action shots in my krieg log are indeed pictures recovered from the Gamma Prime Campaign :victory:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Some of the minor details is highly inspiring, Im currently writing some own fluff of my own and part 4 or 5 I believe (still not sure in which order I want to write them), I was going to add Death Guard as the main enemy. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's a little more guys:

-----------------------------------------


*The War for Gamma Prime Begins*

With the Untouchable Faith’s departure, only a small force of Imperial Fists were left on Gamma Prime. Chief Librarian Gallus, who had been accompanying the 5th took command of the 15 terminators, twenty tactical marines and 15 scouts left planetside. They were supported by two land raiders, a venerable dreadnought and two vindicators. It was not much, but their presence was a constant morale booster to the guard forces.
The armies of chaos spread like wildfire across the planet. The zombie hordes would descend upon imperial forces, causing them to expend much needed ammunition. Once the zombies were upon them, the chaos armies would attack, slaughtering the defenders. Dozens of cities fell within days and so far, all counterattacks made by combined imperial forces had failed. The Imperial command gave the order for all imperial forces to retreat to Gamma Hive; there they would make their stand. Librarian Gallus sternly protested this course, stating that the hive would not hold indefinitely and sooner or later, they would all be killed. But command had made its decision. Gamma Hive would be where they made their stand. 

*The battle for Gamma Hive*

Once all imperial forces had been recalled to the hive, their numbers were in the millions. A vast host of imperial guard deployed beyond the walls of the hive, manning the trenches and beyond. Librarian Gallus refused to commit his marines to the battle until the wall had been breached, which he was sure it would be. He said he and his marines would be most useful at defending the city from the inside and it would be a waste for them to die upon the plains.
Weeks past, with the imperial defenses becoming stronger daily. More and more troops continued to pour into the city, until every building, street and section of the outer walls was manned. At Gallus’ request, shows were held for the soldiers, music played, small amounts liquor handed out at night. Idleness, boredom and anticipation he said, were a greater threat than the forces that advanced upon them. Gallus knew this was a battle they could not win and so went through extraordinary measures to ensure the soldiers was as comfortable and happy as could be. During this period Gallus and his marines began to work out an extensive exit strategy to escape the Hive. The commanders were cowardly fools too caught up in their own bravado to recognize their folly. Once the battle began, Gallus was confident a large portion of the civilian population could be evacuated north, away from the chaos forces. If he could make the commanders see sense once they had seen the foolishness of their plan, he estimated that ten to thirty percent of imperial forces in Gamma Hive could be evacuated and saved.
Almost two months after the chaos forces had landed upon the planet, the battle for the hive began.
Early one morning, a spotter saw something moving through the mist. Soon more shapes appeared and a dull moan carried upon the wind. This drone grew and grew until it was a defending sound. Some men went mad at the sound of it, others fled in terror. Most of the fleeing guardsmen were cut down by Commissar Von Strabo’s Krieg forces, who would not tolerate cowards. The order was given to engage the horde and the white mist of the morning became a violent red as hundreds of thousands of lasguns fired. Millions upon millions of shots were fired into the oncoming tide of undead, but it did not slow them. Soon they reached the imperial lines and fierce melee erupted. The order to fire artillery was given and the ground shook as countless shells rained down upon the enemy. The sound of heavy weapons firing sounded for hours but the undead still bore on, relentless in their quarry. The frontal lines of defense crumbled and were abandoned. Soon the battle reached the extensive trench network manned by the Krieg army. The advance of the undead soon slowed as their shambling forms could not traverse the terrain of the trenches. Imperial forces gained a brief respite as the undead filled the frontal trenches, unable to advance. The line was bolstered with more men as Gallus contacted the imperial commanders to once again try and persuade them to give the order to abandon the city. But they would not listen, they were convinced the imperial forces could hold the city and defeat the chaos armies, but Gallus knew otherwise. He gave the order to have the civilians evacuated and taken to the mountains, the terrain would at least offer them some protection against the undead.
Meanwhile, on the front line, the trenches were faltering. Though they had proved a worthy obstacle to begin with, the trenches were now so filled with bodies, the undead could simply walk over them. The infantry pulled back to the collection of buildings outside the walls of the hive and readied themselves. As they did, the tanks charged forward.
The undead proved no match against the armored might of imperial tanks and the horde was soon broken, reduced to roving bands of zombies, a small threat. Before a victory could be celebrated, the horns of chaos sounded. Through the mist a might host of chaos advanced. Great war engines, corrupted by chaos, rolled forward on spiked tracks. Countless regiments of traitor guard marched forward, their many boots shaking the ground itself. And behind them, the chaos space marines strode forth, ready to crush the imperial defenses.

The following pictures were taken by a an Elysian valkyrie immediately prior to the start of the main chaos assault.

Imperial forces stand steadfast:









The 143rd prepare for the coming battle:









The autocannon teams take up position, ready to target enemy elites









The unbreakable wall of Krieg heavy weapons









The grenadiers advance to a better position:









Lord Commissar Adolf Von Strabo observes his troops:









We do not know much about the finer details of the battle but we do know this. The battle for Gamma Hive turned into a massacre. Reports indicate the chaos host was truly massive. The armored regiments of the imperial forces were the first to be destroyed, blown apart by numerous heavy weapons. Though the imperial guard’s forces held their ground bravely, they were no match for the steamroller of chaos. Millions died and what forces remained fled within the walls of the city. Gallus made one last attempt to reason with the commanders but again they would not listen. So the librarian took it upon himself to take direct command of the remaining imperial forces. He ordered them to abandon the city to its fate and retreat. The city would be over-run, and if they stayed to fight, they would all die and chaos would take the planet. So less than 24 hours after the battle had begun, the imperial forces left Gamma Prime to its fate.


Records from the start of the battle onwards are few and far between, the Adeptus Minisotum spent years after the end of the campaign gathering further intelligence to provide us with this account. It is unclear as to the exact number of imperial casualties during this battle or as to the true numbers of the enemy, but every account collected from the diaries of soldiers, various situation reports and communications with command indicate total chaos forces, including the undead numbered in the tens of millions. One Vostroyan soldier wrote the following about the situation in his journal shortly before his position was overrun.

_ ++ We managed to hold the undead for a time, but they were too many. We fell back and regrouped, attacking once again. But it wasn’t long before the secondary line was overrun. Morale broke quickly and soldiers from the front lines fled, screaming in horror, directly into the guns of the Krieg forces. 

I swear to the Emperor, those undead creatures terrify me to my bones, but compared the grim masks of the Death Korps, they are like children. I would rather go against a hundred of those zombies than a single soldier of the death korps. They are unnatural, they never seem to speak, and because of those dammed masks, you can never see their faces. I am glad they are with us though; I imagine many of the men are like me, more afraid of the Krieg than the zombies. The iron will of the Krieg is keeping us fighting. I look around to see the men weeping, wounded and bloodied, crying for their mothers. But then I look towards the Krieg. They are like machines. The move as one, firing as they go, their line never falters, never buckles. They just keep pressing forward, often executing their casualties as they go.

I’ve seen men, dressed as death, their faces grinning skulls, walking amongst the wounded and dead. Where a man yet lives they pause and regard him. With some they motion for the medics, and the man is carried off to the rear of the defenses. Others though, are not so lucky. The skull men will look upon them, read something from a small red leather book, and then pull out their las pistol and kill the man. 
It is a grim fate indeed to be killed by your own, but for the Death Korps, it seems like second nature. 

I wonder, what are they like beneath the masks? Do they feel anything at all, any love? And compassion? Or are they just emotionless instruments of war?

Sarge says we’ve got five minutes before the chaos forces reach this new line of defense and the battle is joined once more. I don’t expect I shall make another entry in this journal, but if anyone finds it, I want them to know I served amongst heroes true and told today. I want the imperium to know what we did here and what we died defending.

Farewell.

P.S Oh, and someone will need to feed my dog, Casper.++

_

This is one of the most insightful accounts of the front line of the Gamma Prime Campaign that we have collected. It is also one of the most extensive descriptions of the Death Korps by another guardsman to date. By time this log was recovered, the guardsman’s dog, Casper, was long since dead, but his name was later inscribed next to that of the soldier upon the Firstborn memorial on Vostroya by an unknown party.


---------------------------------

So I hope you enjoyed this latest installment folks. I've really enjoyed this little project so far and all your comments keep my going. Any any fans of the imperial fists, do not fear, they will get to play their part in this conflict soon enough :wink:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

as usual great story. cant wait for the next whenever you get it up, no rush its worth the wait reaper.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The Battle of Last Hope

Having managed to escape slaughter at Gamma Hive, Chief Librarian Gallus and those who remained of the Imperial forces fled North, desperately trying to outrun the numberless horse that followed. Over the following weeks dozens if not more battle were fought between the two sides. Details of these engagements are still being pieced together by the Adeptus Minisotum.

At some point during this period of little information, the Imperial Fists space marine seem to disappear. It is unknown whether they were killed or managed to get off the planet, but Gallus and his marines are not recorded as being part of the imperial force after this time. Early information suggests the imperial fists may have broken away from the main group to draw the horde away. Satellite images and collected field data shows roughly half of the undead horde breaking away, lead by the chaos space marines, and heading west. 

Thirteen standard days after the last transmission from Librarian Gallus, another transmission was received by the Imperial Command. Commissar Von Strabo had taken command of what little imperial forces remained and they planned to make their stand at Last Hope. A church of the Emperor located deep in the jungles of the North.

A total of two hundred and four men remained who were able to bear arms. The force was a combination of Krieg, Cadians, Elysians, Vostroyans and two squads of Gamma Prime PDF. The guard was also joined by one squad of Imperial Fists terminators, led by Veteran Sergeant Titus. 

A field report from Veteran Sergeant Titus of the Imperial fists states that he and his squad organized the troops to watch all approaches to the chapel. Knowing their fate was sealed, the Astartes, along with the imperial commanders decided they would hold their ground, and die defending the last chapel of the Emperor.
The following pictures where take by a Elysian trooper as his squad circled the battlefield:

Sergeant Titus, and the Lord commissar of the 143rd give their pre battle speech.









Autocannon teams take the high ground, hoping to pick out the enemies more powerful troops 









Forces of Krieg stand ready to face certain death.









Brother Cassius Leads a squad of Krieg, ready to fight to the last man:









The Krieg line, prior to the battle:









Enemy forces appear through the forests:









There are no images available beyond this point. According to field reports collected by the Adeptus Ministorum, the valkyrie from which these images were taken was one of the first casualties of the battle for Last Hope. There are however rather extensive reports of the battle. 

At first light the undead broke from the trees and advanced upon the imperial lines. The imperial forces were well prepared and the order to open fire was given. The first waves fell quickly to the guns of the guard, but more and more came. A host of blood thirsty bezerkers of Khorne, accompanied by the nigh invincible terminators of the death guard, advanced from the East, hitting the Cadian line hard. From the south, daemons charged in droves, throwing themselves upon the Vostroyan lines. To the west, the Death Korps held off wave upon wave of screaming traitor guard. All the while, the Elysians lead the counter attack, using their speed to strike where the line was weakest.

The terminators of the imperial fists where a great help in boosting morale, and were formidable in combat. But even they, the most blessed of the Emperor’s warriors, could not stand against the tide of chaos. Brother Remus was the first to fall, butchered by the numerous axes of the world eaters of Khorne. 

Soon after Remus’ death, Nikko lead the Vostroyans on a wild counter attack, they broke from their lines and took the fight to the Daemons. Many of the foul creatures were slain but soon their vastly superior numbers claimed the lives of Nikko and the Vostroyans.

Brother Cassius was the next to fall. He bravely lead a squad of Death Korps grenadiers, armed with meltaguns, against an enemy baneblade. Their weaponry made short work of the behemoth, but their efforts caused the plasma reactor to meltdown and the ensuing explosion claimed all their lives.

With his men dying all around him, Von Strabo called for assistance from the few armored vehicles the imperial forces still had at their disposal. Three Leman Russ battle tanks rumbled forward to the east, their heavy weapons tearing the chaos marines to pieces. A pair of hellhound tanks came from the west, their flames engulfing the traitor guard. For a short while, the imperials gained the advantage, but it didn’t last. Soon, all the tanks that had come to their aid, were destroyed and the horde of chaos closed in once more. 

It was here the Elysians made their final attack. Loaded in two valkyries, they flew above the main bodies of enemies and teams of veterans armed with explosives dove from the crafts. Their suicidal attacks managed to blow great holes in the undead host, allowing for the other imperial forces to dispatch the greatest threats. 

Following the demise of the Elysians, only two reports were made. The first was made by Brother Sev of the imperial fists, stating Sergeant Titus had fallen. The last report of the battle was from Commissar Von Strabo.

_++The marines are dead, the east has fallen, barely thirty of us remain, most of those my own. Gamma Prime is lost. Repeat. Gamma Prime is lost. Emperor protect our souls.++_

A week after the crushing defeat at Last Hope, a scout vehicle arrived to find the defenders dead to a man. Working equipment was taken and all logs and reports catalogued. There was no sign of the Commissar however; it was thought he had become a zombie.
Imperial Intelligence suggests the final battle in the Gamma Prime campaign lasted for eight days until communication and logs ceased. It is incredible to think that so few held off so many for so long, a testament to the prowess of the imperial guard.
Gamma Prime remained tainted by the Nurgle plague for seven years before an Inquisition Fleet arrived and preceded to virus bomb the planet. Much of the planet was reduced to a dessert wasteland, the occasional outcrop of buildings braking part the dusty plains.
Once the planet had been exterminated, an automated surveyor team comprised of various servitors remained planetside to monitor the planet. The inquisition feared the taint of chaos may resurface.

And so the battle for Gamma Prime was over.

Or was it?



A year after the surveyor team was stationed on Gamma Prime, the following pictures were taken by an aerial surveillance craft.
The pictures show guardsmen from what appears to be the 143rd Krieg Regiment engaging Orks. 




























The last picture the surveyor took before being destroyed shows a man whose uniform bears a striking resemblance to Lord Commissar Adolf Von Strabo. If this is indeed the Lord Commissar it means that he and his men not only survived the Last Hope incident, but the virus bombing seven years later. There is no official record of this conflict or indeed, any Ork presence on Gamma Prime in centuaries. The Inquisition is very interested in finding and questioning Von Strabo. A task force is currently en route.



Hope you enjoyed this tale folks; I’ve certainly enjoyed telling it. And who knows, perhaps one day, the Adeptus Minisotum shall uncover more information about the fate of Von Strabo and the 143rd Krieg Regiment. Or what happened to the Imperial Fists who suddenly disappered. But until then, we are left to wonder. . .

Reaper out.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Awsome tale, you got some skill mate

Have you anything else like this?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

vulcan539 said:


> Awsome tale, you got some skill mate
> 
> Have you anything else like this?


Thanks a lot 

I've not got any campain like tales on the go other than this. I'm planning another campaign soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Can't wait


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Greetings once again people. I return to you with a new tale of Gamma Prime :biggrin:

Our new story takes place years after the battle of Last Hope.
Elsewhere in the galaxy, members of the 143rd siege regiment of Krieg, one of the predominant forces during the Gamma Prime Crusade, are engaged in the Siege of Vraks.

Here is the introduction installment to the new tale. Please feel free to comment and give suggestions  I've got big plans for this particular tale :wink:

-----------------------------------------------

*A New World*

Five years following the Inquisition’s expedition to find Von Strabo, in the year 813.M41, the new head of the Adeptus Administratum proposed Gamma Prime as the sight for a new hive world. The planet’s location, he said, made it a perfect candidate for the relocation of the billions of refugees following several Ork Waaaghs in the area. Plans were brought forth to terraform the planet to make the atmosphere more hospitable as well as contracts signed for the construction of twenty two hives to be built across the planet. 

A year later a fleet of over 500 ships left for Gamma Prime to begin terraforming and construction. Millions of men and machines worked day and night for nine years to turn the wastes of Gamma Prime into a glorious hive world. 

Of the twenty two hives across the surface of Gamma Prime, it was Gamma Hive, Last Hope Hive and Aelvale Hive which were the most vast and grand. Each was built on a place of great significance during the Gamma Prime crusade. The tops of these Hives reached into the skies, their silhouette visible for many miles.

Twelve years after the plan was brought forward, the first inhabitants of Gamma Prime arrived. In a week the population of the planet rose to over 100 billion including workers, civilians and the new Gamma Prime Planetary Defense Force. The PDF practically ruled the planet and they were a merciless force. Determined not to have his planet slip into anarchy like it had before, the new Governor, Jacob Stone ruled with an iron fist. Unlawful behavior was dealt with swiftly and brutally and any action against the state in any form was punished with execution. Despite his borderline tyrannical nature, Stone was able to maintain the status quo of Gamma Prime for years. He held his office together through two attempted rebellions and dozens of assassination attempts. He was content in the knowledge that the rebellions were fueled by their hatred of him and not because of the influence of chaos.

*The word of Chaos*

However, unknown to Stone, Chaos had indeed worked its way back to Gamma Prime. A whisper grew in the depths of the Hives of the great massacres that had occurred here years before and people became curious. In the underbelly of Last Hope Hive, one group of citizens started a cult of Nurgle on the site of the final battle of the Gamma Prime crusade. Cults such as these sprung up across the planet, with their leaders forming a large rebel council. 

Around the same time as the cults began, tales began to emerge of a group of warriors who would find and slaughter these worshippers of Chaos. The rumors spoke of a commissar figure, accompanied by men of death, appearing from nowhere to engage the cultists before vanishing into the night once more. These rumors led to groups of people searching for the cults so that they may glimpse the ghostly warriors. Any who did indeed find the cults were either converted or met a gruesome end as a sacrifice to the Chaos Gods. And so, the forces of Chaos once again began to work their way across Gamma Hive.


----------



## LordofEndTimes999 (Jun 28, 2010)

Great story can't wait for it to continue. Both of them were excellent


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Reaper that was great i read it all the way through now and it was great. +rep


----------



## Raging Platipus (Aug 21, 2010)

The Elysians last counter attack brought tears to my eyes. Great story!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys. It's been a while .Real life stuff has been at the forefront sorry. But I'm back, with another chapter:


*Magic Seven*

Over the next three months, as the cults grew in numbers, the planet of Gamma Prime faced bigger problems. The Waaaghs that had made the new hive world necessary were moving towards Gamma Prime. Perhaps more distressing was a Tyranid hive fleet, which was expected to arrive at Gamma Prime within the next year. The governor sent may calls for aid but none were answered, the Imperium had more important fronts to defend.

77 days after the first distress call was sent by Stone, a single ship arrived on Gamma Prime. A man by the name of Gren Laumi, a rogue trader, came to Gamma Hive. He brought with him dozens of containers filled with exotic food and drink. His goods soon became a much sought after product and within weeks he had set up shops across most of the major hives with new shipments arriving daily. 

It wasn’t long until the first signs began to emerge. One afternoon a man in Aelvale Hive collapsed to the ground whilst shopping with his children. He died moments later. As his body was being transported to the nearest medical facility his corpse reanimated and killed the two men transporting him. Nurgle had returned to Gamma Prime. 

Less than a day later, thousands of other cases had been reported of the dead coming back to life. The authorities managed to trace the outbreak back to Laumi but when they arrived at his home he was gone. 

Seeing the PDF struggle to contain this new outbreak, the cultists chose to strike. An assault was launched on the Governor’s palace. Caught of guard, many of the Governor's men fell and the Governor himself was wounded when a cultist shot him in the side. 
Escaping the attack, a priority transmission was sent informing the Administratum of the chaos presence that had returned to the world. 

Determined not to lose the planet as they had before, the Administratum dispatched two companies from the Cadian 8th imperial guard regiment to gamma Prime to secure the government and retain order. Under the command of Captain Apone, they imediatly secured the palace and surrounding area. 
When the captain saw the true nature of the threat for himself a petition was also sent to the Ordo Malleus to deal with the undead creatures.


----------

